# Overnight spot near Porthmadog



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Evening all
Just spent a night near Porthmadog in N/Wales and struggled to find a spot to overnight with most campsites shut and "no overnight parking" up on the car parks. Between Porthmadog and Cricieth there are two good sized layby's just past the Tremadog turning going towards Cricieth. They are abouy 20 yards off the road but there is traffic noise until about 11 o'clock. Not too bad though if you are stuck. Does anyone know anywhere better as my grandson loves this area?
There was also a "Chasson" or "Chasseur" mh driving around so perhaps I wasn't alone in my search.
Regards Patman


----------



## 93986 (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

If you follow the signs for the beach at Black Rock sands, take the first turning immediately after the shop/fish& chippie and drive down past the houses. Just opposite the pub ( entrance to a static caravan park ) is the pub car park.

if you arrive late enough and squeeze against the hedge they are ok.
be careful of the sandy edges though !

i have parked up here a few times, in holiday season.

also, out of the main holiday time you can drive on down to the beach and stay on it ! I have done this a few times as i am a kitesurfer and it means i am ready on the beach for the first waves of the morning !

but check high tide times.

the sand is rock solid ordinarily but with an onshore breeze the water can come up quite high.

Mark

Mark


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Ask MCL Motorhomes if they minded you parking up overnight while you pondered how you might spend your lottery win 

http://www.mcltd.com/find_us.html

Dave


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I would be careful parking near the beach at Black Rock Sands, my brother had a static there on Greenacres for years and he says he has seen the sea creeping up the road, we stayed on one of the campsites facing Greenacres last April for a night. Whilst on our way home from a week in the New forest, we called to visit my Brother who was staying at his caravan, went to have our breakfast on the beach but the gate was locked and we couldnt get on  
Anne


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

You can park on the beach front @ Cricieth overnight i think its about £1.50 great views out to sea. Not been for a while but i am going for a shakedown in new MH soon so will probably go there.

Rob


----------



## antnjac (May 12, 2005)

Hi, the small West Shore car park at Criccieth west shore is good No restrictions, No charges in 2006. Go up the hill past the castle to get to it, stayed many times last year. Also Lidl car park in Porthmadog or the access road to the small industrial estate nearby but a bit noisy with lorries starting at 5am


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Daughter is working and living in Machynlleth which is 35 miles south and you can legally park in their town carpark for £4 from 6 - 8am. I wouldn't be surprised if you could stop in Dolgellau for same rate too but I haven't stayed in that one. 
Also in Machynlleth is the closed down "Celtica" just on the outskirts of town heading towards Machynlleth. Wildcamping here if you like.

There are no sites open around this area which is a pain if you want to visit.
Chris


----------

